# Netatalk binding to only one network interface setup



## Peacekeeper2000 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,

I try to prepare FreeBSD 10 for jails. My system has two network interfaces, so I try to bind netatalk only to one interface. Netatalk is currently compiled with mDNSresponder and Berkeley DB 5. I try to setup /usr/local/etc/afpd.conf with the following:

```
afp interfaces = myserver
afp listen = myserver:548
cnid listen = myserver:4700
```
and then `service mdnsd start` and `service netatalk start` on the OSX side, the Bonjour browser still shows both IP addresses of the different Interfaces ( that maybe is mdnsd as there is no configuration possible )  but a login/connect is not possible. When I disable the above three lines, a connection is possible and works well.

Has somebody tried a similar setup ? Maybe my afpd.conf file is wrong in the above three lines ?
When I look into the log file I see:

```
Apr 04 10:31:33.914816 afpd[56317] {cnid_dbd.c:234} (D5:CNID): init_tsock: BEGIN. Opening volume '/storage/music', CNID Server: [highlight]localhost/4700[/highlight]
Apr 04 10:31:33.915025 afpd[56317] {cnid_dbd.c:151} (E:CNID): getfd: getsockopt says: Connection refused
Apr 04 10:31:33.915054 afpd[56317] {cnid_dbd.c:175} (E:CNID): tsock_getfd: no suitable network config from CNID server ([highlight]localhost:4700)[/highlight]: Connection refused
Apr 04 10:31:33.915071 afpd[56317] {cnid_dbd.c:384} (E:CNID): transmit: connection refused (db_dir /storage/music)
```

and netstat shows that a my server.4700 is listening.  So I assume I need to change something for the DB setup ?


----------

